# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Athenians and others around the world set up their own internet - AWMN Άρθρο

## NetTraptor

http://beforeitsnews.com/eu/2013/08/...t-2532218.html

----------

